# Alfred J Parker Ltd, Armoury Works, Birmingham, Jan 2013



## TranKmasT (Apr 15, 2013)

A couple of years ago this place reeked with epicness. Unfortuanely all the good shit has gone, but after narrowly putting my tripod legs through a rotten floor I found ther odd nibblet of interest knocking still around. As always with these sites, wish I'd got here sooner.





> Parker Hale Ltd. was a United Kingdom firearms, air rifle and firearms accessory manufacturer, located in the Gun Quarter of the city of Birmingham, England. It was originally founded by A. G. Parker and Arthur Hale. Parker-Hale Limited began manufacturing high quality precision shooting accessories in the heart of the gun-making quarter in the year 1880. The founder, A.G. Parker, was a well-known rifleman of the 1st Battalion Royal Warwickshire Regiment and recognised the need for the supply of shooting aids to his fellow shooters.





*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parker_Hale*




















. 

















. 

















. 
































































​






*Apologies for the lack of processing, split toning and normal saturation levels *​


----------



## mookster (Apr 15, 2013)

One place I wish I'd seen before it got stripped out....you made it look good even in this state though!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 15, 2013)

So trashed, yet so much left! Great photos as usual sir!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 15, 2013)

*Pretty trashed but still REALLY nice!! Ace pix as always... Straight on the list!! *


----------



## HughieD (Apr 16, 2013)

Pretty trashed but your attention to detail and excellent photography make the place look interesting still....


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 16, 2013)

Flannelette!!! Ha ha! We used to stick a great wad of that stuff into our pockets cos it was great for a "final wipe" in the field when your rat pack issued bog roll ran low.

Nice explore though it's a messy site and no mistake.

Another casualty of the government's ban anything to do with shooting policy so that only the criminals will be able to get guns.

Oops.... politiccing... shuttup me!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Very,very interesting


----------



## gingrove (Apr 16, 2013)

Sad end to a once fine British company 
TeeJF- you are totaly right!


----------

